# Fretboard RADius Jig



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks..very enjoyable and informative. 

Great pics that are "worth a thousand words"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Being impatient I'm using a 1/4 straight bit for this. The right bit would be a smaller 1/8th or a round bit for smoother curve but again


Nope. The larger the better. I use a 3/4" flat bit on mind. Increment the cuts by about 1/8" at a time. It'll give you a very smooth curve. A quick hand sand and you're done.

My 2 cents...


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

You're welcome.


----------

